# Kobe already has 100 assists and 144 rebounds this season...



## beautifulkobe (Jun 24, 2002)

Thats 16 games.That is nuts.100 assists already!He could have 1000 by the end of the year.Three triple doubles just this season.He matched his career total 3 already and its only been a month.Kobes stats this year besides his field goal percentage are unreal.He is averaging 10 rebounds a game.Last year he got 5.Could you imagine if he averaged a triple double.I just wish the lakers were winning.Its time they go on a winning streak.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Good job. He is averaging 9 rebounds, not 10. All the same I guess.


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

Kobe's individual stats are impressive, but if your team is not winning, especially when it's use to winning, who cares. When 'Nique was playing for the Hawks his stats were great but he could lead them to the finals. IMO Kobe does not have the skills to lead a team all the way.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>33</b>!
> IMO Kobe does not have the skills to lead a team all the way.


Let me refresh your memory, Kobe's skills have lead the Lakers to winning the last 3 titles. "Doesn't have the skills" Aggin Please.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Let me refresh your memory, Kobe's skills have lead the Lakers to winning the last 3 titles. "Doesn't have the skills" Aggin Please.


I think Shaq had more to do with it...


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> I think Shaq had more to do with it...


you would


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> you would


Anyone would.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Anyone would.


Any Laker hater would


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Honestly X-Factor, you think Kobe had more to do with the championships than Shaq? Honestly?


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Debate is an interesting happening, isn't it?

Kobe helped Shaq and company to win 3 consecutive titles - there is no argument there, imho. 

Shaq is the MVP of all 3 titles, but he obviously needed help from Kobe to win, as no man is an island.

Kobe has awesome skills and I am <b>not a Laker lover OR a Laker hater</b>, but I do have eyes & I do have common sense.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> Debate is an interesting happening, isn't it?
> 
> Kobe helped Shaq and company to win 3 consecutive titles - there is no argument there, imho.
> ...


And what does common sense lead you to believe?

Shaq's influence is greater?
Kobe's influence is greater?


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> And what does common sense lead you to believe?
> ...


For anybody who didn't catch my reply - Naturally, the big guy who won the 3 MVP trophies has the most influence on the wins.

Shaq has no competition when it comes to dominance at his position; the same cannot be said for Kobe, which is one reason I admire Kobe. He has to play some players that are as skilled as he is and some of them make him work on both ends of the floor.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>33</b>!
> IMO Kobe does not have the skills to lead a team all the way.


Well you are right that Kobe can't lead THIS Laker team to the finals without Shaq, but could T-Mac, AI, or Pierce lead this team to the finals without Shaq?? NO..the other Lakers just don't have the talent. 

But if you put Kobe on the Celtics/Magic/Sixers or any team with a decent supporting cast and he would be able to do just as well or better than Pierce/T-Mac/AI. Just think about it, which Laker players would be able to start on the Magic/Celtics/Sixers?? Maybe George, but no one else. The Lakers have weak role players, which is why they can't win without Shaq, but no one else could.

Every great player with the exception of maybe Chamberlain has needed other great players to win a title.. MJ had Pippen-Magic had Kareem, etc..no one can do it by themselves, and neither can Kobe. But if you give him some help he can win a title.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>beautifulkobe</b>!
> Thats 16 games.That is nuts.100 assists already!He could have 1000 by the end of the year.Three triple doubles just this season.He matched his career total 3 already and its only been a month.Kobes stats this year besides his field goal percentage are unreal.He is averaging 10 rebounds a game.Last year he got 5.Could you imagine if he averaged a triple double.I just wish the lakers were winning.Its time they go on a winning streak.


I don't know about 1000, but probably 500. He also has 39 stl, 14 blk, 448 pts, all before his 45 point performance against the Grizz on Nov. 29th.


----------



## Villa909 (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Kobe already has 100 assists and 144 rebounds this season...*



> Originally posted by <b>JYD</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know about 1000, but probably 500. He also has 39 stl, 14 blk, 448 pts, all before his 45 point performance against the Grizz on Nov. 29th.


LOL Kobe has NO chance at 1,000. He would need to average over 13.5 assists for the rest of the season to get to 1,000.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Kobe already has 100 assists and 144 rebounds this season...*



> Originally posted by <b>Villa909</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL Kobe has NO chance at 1,000. He would need to average over 13.5 assists for the rest of the season to get to 1,000.


I think the last person to average those kind of assists for an entire season was the mighty John Stockton, playmaking PG extraordinaire, himself.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Any Laker hater would


Why is he a Laker hater if he feels that way? By saying Shaq, he is still giving credit to a Laker.

-Petey


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Why is he a Laker hater if he feels that way? By saying Shaq, he is still giving credit to a Laker.
> ...


Exactly! At the very least, he is showing the respect he has for the dominance Shaq enjoys!

Just because some posters do not think Kobe is the MVP does not mean they don't enjoy his game and it doesn't mean they hate the Lakers; they are simply explaining their opinion that they think Shaq is the premier reason why the Lakers have won 3 championships in a row.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Why is he a Laker hater if he feels that way? By saying Shaq, he is still giving credit to a Laker.
> ...


Good point.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Honestly X-Factor, you think Kobe had more to do with the championships than Shaq? Honestly?


Do you think that Shaq would've won the title without Kobe?

They both led the team. We never said that it was Kobe's team. Shaq led the team to.

Now, don't you go putting words in our mouths.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Why is he a Laker hater if he feels that way? By saying Shaq, he is still giving credit to a Laker.
> ...


You're right, I should've said Kobe hater...my bad.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

You are right, I hate Kobe so much that I say Shaq is more imprtant to the Lakers. What was I thinking?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Do you think that Shaq would've won the title without Kobe?
> ...


If Shaq had T-Mac or Pierce, he would win a title. If Kobe had Olowakandi or Brad Miller, I don't think he would win a title.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I would think that last thing is in line. Look at Pierce and Walker, you can use them for comparison sakes.

-Petey


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

If Kobe had 2 all stars in place of the salary cap shaq takes up, he would still have the title. Or as an alternative, another all star and better role players.

To compare Shaq and Miller is ridiculous due to the difference in ability and salary cap room they take. Shaq takes up 40 to 50% of Lakers cap room, while Miller doesn't come close.

On the other hand, have 2 all stars that would fit into shaq's cap space as replacement and Kobe still has rings


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KennethTo</b>!
> If Kobe had 2 all stars in place of the salary cap shaq takes up, he would still have the title. Or as an alternative, another all star and better role players.
> 
> To compare Shaq and Miller is ridiculous due to the difference in ability and salary cap room they take. Shaq takes up 40 to 50% of Lakers cap room, while Miller doesn't come close.
> ...


You missed the point. Take out Kobe and replace him with equal or better parts at the same position and Shaq has a ring. Take out Shaq and replace him with the next best center, no ring for Mr. Bryant.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I think you missed my point.

Take out shaq and replace him with talented players that would take up the same cap room and Kobe still has rings as well.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KennethTo</b>!
> I think you missed my point.
> 
> Take out shaq and replace him with talented players that would take up the same cap room and Kobe still has rings as well.


I doubt it. Not if they are 2 more wing players.


----------



## SLiM9287 (Jul 2, 2002)

How about Duncan? Thats jsut as good as shaq


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KBStAt</b>!
> How about Duncan? Thats jsut as good as shaq


The interchangable part is Kobe. The mainstay is Shaq.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> The interchangable part is Kobe. The mainstay is Shaq.



You call a 1st team all NBA guard interchangable and you say you're not a hater cmon. At the very least you're a disliker. 

Someone says in error 10 rebs you say 9 if they had said 8 would you have corrected them , you say TMac dominates scoring 38 and Kobe does the same thing and you say nothing. Kobe has 13 shot attempts in a game and you say he's selfish and you're not a hater/disliker please, at least admit you don't like him. Maybe this has something to do with your love of the bulls.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Out of the two, Kobe is the interchangable part.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Out of the two, Kobe is the interchangable part.


And so is Magic Johnson if you were looking at Magic and Kareem under that premise.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> And so is Magic Johnson if you were looking at Magic and Kareem under that premise.


True.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> True.


Pierce or Walker, Bonny or Clyde, Captain and Tneil, Sanford or Son. Chico or the man. Isiah or Dumars.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Pierce or Walker, Bonny or Clyde, Captain and Tneil, Sanford or Son. Chico or the man. Isiah or Dumars.


Pierce
Bonny
Captain
Sanford
Chico
Isiah

Dave or Buster?
Sonny or Cher?
Kenny or Cartman?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Pierce
> ...


Bert or Ernie, Puffy or Biggie, Harleqman or Erleqman, Ben or Jerry,


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Bert or Ernie, Puffy or Biggie, Harleqman or Erleqman, Ben or Jerry,


Hey, no fair! You didn't answer mine.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> If Shaq had T-Mac or Pierce, he would win a title. If Kobe had Olowakandi or Brad Miller, I don't think he would win a title.


Shaq and Pierce might win 1 title. Shaq and Tmac might win 2 because TMac wasn't as good as Kobe in 99-00. Shaq and Iverson probably have the best chance to duplicate what Shaq-Kobe have done.


----------



## buduan (Jun 10, 2002)

Let's take a look at all the things that Kobe is responsible for:

-Breaks presses and handles the ball as a point guard.
-Initiates the offense and gets everybody else involved
-He is asked to make key defensive stops on the opposing teams best wing player in key or clutch moments.
-While doing all this he is still looked to be one of the most productive players in the NBA. Without his all around contributions there would be no rings.
-He BECOMES the only option in the 4th quarter of close games. Everybody else feeds off him.
-He is forced to guard the premier PG's in the league when Fisher gets burned too often. The only player he hasn't consistently shut down is The Glove.
-He does all these things in a offense that features no isolations for him. He isn't run around 3 or 4 screens to get him free. He is the premier off guard in the NBA while operating in a offense that isn't even designed for him.


How many wing players in the game today can do all that? 

T-Mac can't handle PG duties. He is a lazy and very stupid defender. Kobe burned him at will. If you have EVER watched a Magic game would know that they spread the floor and let him run iso's or post up smaller defenders. This didn't work against Kobe who stopped him more often than not in all of their matchups. So they have to rely pick and rolls to free him of Kobe. Meanwhile Kobe burned him at will whenever he decided to take it to him.

Paul Pierce can't do most of those things. As a matter of fact if he was forced to play in the triangle as a second option IMHO he would not even be considered a elite player in this league. The Lakers would be also rans. Pierce also can't handle PG duties or defending smaller quicker players. If he isn't working in a iso he can't score as much as he does. I would like to see him drive to the hoop and run into Shaq and his man down low. His midrange game is nothing compared to Kobe.

AI? Please. He would be a liability on defense defending opposing 2 guards. He wouldn't be run around all those screens in the triangle. I don't even need to go any further than that.

Vince Carter? He has so many holes in his game<strike> I would need to dedicate a whole new post to explain that one to the slow people here</strike>(no need to insinuate that the posters here are "slow"/retarded/ dumb/ stupid - which is exactly what your sentence infers!).

If you think that anybody can replace Kobe then you must also feel that anybody could have replaced Magic and the Lakers would still have won all those titles. Could we have stuck Dennis Johnson in there and still won a title? How about Maurice Cheeks?

Could we have replaced Oscar Robertson with Sam Jones (Sam was a SG, not a PG!)on the Bucks? Oscar DID have the best big man in the game at the time in Kareem. Maybe we should say Oscar isn't one of the best players of all time because he relied on a dominant big man to help him to the title. Kareem was the MVP of the league AND the Finals that year. By the logic of a couple of people here he WAS completely replaceable.

<strike>Some of you guys make some ridiculous statements and can't back them up for isht.</strike>Again - do not categorize the posters here as "stupid" for having their own opinions on a subject just because it happens to disagree with your personal opinion!. No masked profanity, either. Thanks - TRM, administrator)


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Good post.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Pierce
> ...


Buster was the name of my childhood dog.
Cher ,any man that goes bobbing for trees. isn't that swift
Cartman rhymes with fartman and thats always good.


----------



## buduan (Jun 10, 2002)

<strike>Some of you guys make some ridiculous statements and can't back them up for isht.</strike>Again - do not categorize the posters here as "stupid" for having their own opinions on a subject just because it happens to disagree with your personal opinion!. No masked profanity, either. Thanks - TRM, administrator) [/QUOTE]


Can somebody please explain to me how I was insinuating that somebody was stupid with my "striked" statement?

I made an observation that posters make statements and say nothing to support that statement.

The sensitivity meter is set way to high here.

My other statement that was striked also wasn't something that should have been crossed out. I didn't quote anybody. I didn't mention any names. Just stated that there are some really slow posters who really don't know much about basketball let alone Laker basketball.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> If Shaq had T-Mac or Pierce, he would win a title. If Kobe had Olowakandi or Brad Miller, I don't think he would win a title.


I don't even know where to begin with this one...

How many playoff games have Olowakandi and Miller won by the way. 

If Pierce had Jermaine O'Neal he wouldn't win a gold medal.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> The interchangable part is Kobe. The mainstay is Shaq.


I think you could replace Shaq with more players than you can replace Kobe and still win. 

Kobe & Tmac
Kobe & Garnett
Kobe & Duncan
Kobe & Kidd

and the list goes on, da da dum dadum dum!


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>buduan</b>!
> <strike>Some of you guys make some ridiculous statements and can't back them up for isht.</strike>Again - do not categorize the posters here as "stupid" for having their own opinions on a subject just because it happens to disagree with your personal opinion!. No masked profanity, either. Thanks - TRM, administrator)



Can somebody please explain to me how I was insinuating that somebody was stupid with my "striked" statement?

I made an observation that posters make statements and say nothing to support that statement.

The sensitivity meter is set way to high here.

My other statement that was striked also wasn't something that should have been crossed out. I didn't quote anybody. I didn't mention any names. Just stated that there are some really slow posters who really don't know much about basketball let alone Laker basketball. [/QUOTE]

See my reply to this matter by reading the pm I sent to you. Thanks.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

I think the quote in your post has a stike through it because of the profanity.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Honestly X-Factor, you think Kobe had more to do with the championships than Shaq? Honestly?


did you ever think that maybe they are both essential to the lakers success and if one were absent the team would not triumph?


----------

